# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مساجلة بالكلمات الانجليزية

## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم* 
*إن شاء الله تعجبكم ( هالايام مالنا غنى عن اللغة الانجليزية ) وهذه لتمنية المعرفة وتقوية الذاكرة*

*أول كلمةأبدأ بها هي*

*Air ( وتعني هواء )*


*حرف R*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام عزيزتي ..كـــلــمـــتــي  هــــي..rain( تعني مـــــطـــــر ..)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_nose ( وتعني أنف )_

*حرف*
*E*

----------


## ::: كان حلم :::

engineer - مهندس

R

----------


## عيون لاتنام

run*  ( وتعني يركض )*


*حرف N*

----------


## سعيد درويش

Nation    شعب  أو  أمة

N

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*north ( وتعني شمال )*
*حرف*
*H*

----------


## القزويني

habit
عادة
t

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_tired_* ( متعب )*

*حرف D*

----------


## القزويني

diner
طعام الغذاء او العشاء
R
_______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتك معناها ( عشاء )*

*responsible( مسؤول عن )*


*حرف E*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

East
وتعني الشرق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*tomorrow ( غدا )*

*حرف  w*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

week >>معناها( أسبوع )..الحرف اللي بعدي k .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*key ( مفتاح )*
*Y*

----------


## القزويني

yolk

صفار البيض

k

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*know ( يعرف )*
*حرف*
*w*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

wite
تعني لم
حرف e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*end ( نهاية - ينهي )*

*حرف* 

*D*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

dog
تعني <كلب>وانتو بكرامه
حرف g

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_  gray( تعني اللون الرمادي )_

*حرف Y*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

*yacht*
*تعني >يخت<*
*حرف t*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*together ( معا )*
*حرف R*

----------


## القزويني

remind

يذكر

d

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

Disk
وتعني القرص
حرف k

----------


## القزويني

kick

يرفس

K

----------


## سعيد درويش

kidnap

يخطف  شخصا

N

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_plate ( طبق - صحن )_
*حرف*
*E*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

Enterprises 
وتعني{ مشاريع}
حرف S

----------


## القزويني

sand
رمل
d

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

_DELETE_
وتعني حذف او  يحذف
حرف E

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*enemy ( خصم - عدو )*
*حرف*
*Y*

----------


## القزويني

yellow

اصفر

w

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*wise ( حكيم )*
*حرف* 
*E*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الكلمة هي :  تعني( مثال)example...الحرف اللي بعدي e>>

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

enter 
وتعني> ادخل<
حرف r

----------


## القزويني

REVERSIBILITY

المقلوبة او المعكوسة



Y

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

yes
وتعني نعم
حرفs

----------


## القزويني

syrian
سوري

n

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

no
وتعني لا
حرف o

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*oil ( زيت - نفط )*
*حرف L*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

lion
وتعني اسد
حرف n

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*neck ( رقبة )*
*حرف*
*K*

----------


## القزويني

key

مفتاح

y

----------


## المومياءة

young
و تعني شاب
اللي بعدي حرف g

----------


## القزويني

granduncle

عم او خال الاب او الام

e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

even _( حتى )_
*حرف*
*N*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*need*  تعني يحتاج ..*d*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

design

*( تصميم - يصمم )*

*حرف*
*N*

----------


## القزويني

northern


شمالي

n

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

noon
وتعني <الظهر / الظهيره>
حرف n

----------


## القزويني

numeration
عد  العد

n

----------


## المومياءة

neighbor
و تعني جار
اللي بعدي حرف ال r

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

room
وتعني> الغرفه<
حرف m

----------


## سمراء

[ mother ] وتعني أم

r

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

rest
تعني <استراحه/الاستراحه
حرف t

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

( rainy ) يعني مطر حرف Y

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

timE يعني وقت حرف E

----------


## القزويني

entrance

دخول

e

----------


## المومياءة

even
و تعني حتى
اللي بعدي حر ف الe

----------


## cute

هاااي

عجبني الموضوع..

emotion تعني العاطفة

يللا

N

----------


## سمراء

needle معناها ابرة 
( E )

----------


## القزويني

expostulate
يجادل معترضا
E

----------


## سمراء

eloquent ومعناها ( فصيح / بليغ )

( T )

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

top
وتعني >القمه
حرف p

----------


## المومياءة

picnic
و تعني نزهة
اللي بعدي حرف ال
c

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

colour يعني الوان حرف r

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

read, معناها( إقرأْ) 
حرف
(L)

----------


## القزويني

ساعتمد الحرف


L
القاعدة هي ان نعتمد اخر حرف من الكلمة

LIGHTPROOF
لا يتخلله الضوء

F

----------


## شذى الزهراء

flower    تعني زهور ..اللي بعدي r>>

----------


## القزويني

raw
مادة اولية او خام
w

----------


## cute

weather

الطقس

R

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

ray
وتعني الشعاع
حرف y

----------


## القزويني

yacht

سفينة شراعية يخت
T

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

Time 
وتعني الوقت
الحرف e

----------


## القزويني

enfant

ولد

T

----------


## المومياءة

to
و تعني الى
اللي بعدي حرف الo

----------


## شذى الزهراء

oasisتعني الواحة ..اللي بعدي حرف s

----------


## القزويني

security

امن

y

----------


## المومياءة

yarn
و تعني خيط
اللي بعدي حرف الn

----------


## القزويني

ninety

تسعون

y

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Yesterdayتعني أمس اللي بعدي Y.

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*young*
*و تعني صغير*
*اللي بعدي *g**

----------


## القزويني

guarantee

ضمانة او كفالة


e

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

EAT
طعام 

الي بعدي 
t

----------


## القزويني

throw

يرمي او يقذف

w

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*walk*
*اللي بعدي حرف*
**k**

----------


## القزويني

key

مفتاح


y

----------


## شذى الزهراء

year تعني السنة ..اللي بعدي r

----------


## القزويني

reverse
عكسي 
e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*explain ( يشرح )*
*حرف N*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*new*
*و تعني *جديد**
*اللي بعدي*q**

----------


## القزويني

QUEEN

ملكة
N

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*narrow*
*و تعني ضيّق*
*اللي بعدي*w**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

windowتعني نافذة ..اللي بعدي w>>

----------


## سمراء

warm ( دافئ / حار )
( m )

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*moon*
*و تعني*قمر**
*اللي بعدي*n**

----------


## القزويني

number 

رقم 


R

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*rare*
*و تعني *نادر**
*اللي بعدي *e**

----------


## المومياءة

encyclopedia
و تعني موسوعة
اللي بعدي حرف الa

----------


## القزويني

angle
و تعني ملاك
e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*emotion يعني إحساس*
*حرف*
*N*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

noiseتعني ازعاج اللي بعدي e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*elevator

ويعني مصعد اللي بعدي r*

----------


## القزويني

*******

ينعش او يجدد القوى


h

----------


## شذى الزهراء

head.  بمعنى الرأس ..الحرف D..

----------


## القزويني

deodorant

مزيل الروائح 

T

----------


## نور الهدى

TRAINING

تدريب

G

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*great معناها عظيم

t*

----------


## القزويني

tomato

طماتم
o

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*open

افتح = مفتوح*

*حرف n
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

nurse   تعني ممرضة  .... حرف e

----------


## المومياءة

*exciting*
*و تعني مثير* 
*اللي بعدي جرف ال g*

----------


## القزويني

general


عام شامل

L

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*lesson*
*وتعني درس*

*N*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Newspaper  تعني جريدة اخبار ..اللي بعدي R..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*dance*
*معناها 

رقص

الي بعدي حرف e*

----------


## المومياءة

endurance
*و تعني احتمال* 
*اللي بعدي حرف الe*

----------


## حور الجنان

early 
*يعني مبكر* 

*اللي بعدي y*

----------


## القزويني

YUMMY
جذاب جدا
Y

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*yellow

أصفـــــــــر*

*حرف*
*W*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*whole*
*كامل*
**e**

----------


## القزويني

entremets


المقبلات من الطعام


s

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*start*
*( بداية - أبدأ )*


*حرف T*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Trap  تعني الفخ ..الحرف هو P>>

----------


## القزويني

plug

سدادة سطام



g

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*gold*
*ذهب*
*حرف D*

----------


## القزويني

dormancy


سكون سبات


y

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Youth  تعني شـــاب ..الحرف هو H>>

----------


## القزويني

heptagon

شكل سباعي الزوايا


n

----------


## اسير الهوى

naris

منخر...ثقب الانف

----------


## القزويني

scaffolding


سقالات



g

----------


## عيون لاتنام

give
*وتعني يعطي*
*حرف*
*E*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Employee  تعني مــوظــف .الحرف E>>

----------


## القزويني

error


خطا


R

----------


## سمراء

robot : ومعناها 
( آلة / رجل آلي)
( t )
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*Translate* 
*معناتها: ترجم* 

*(e)*

----------


## القزويني

elegant

انيق 

T

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Tie  تعني يربط ..الحرف E..

----------


## القزويني

eleven


احد عشر


n

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*noon*
*الظهيرة*
*اللي بعدي حرف*n**

----------


## القزويني

_necessary_

_ضروري_


_y_

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*yellow*

*أصفر*

*((w))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*while*
*بينما - حيثما*




*E*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Ear.. تعني أذن ..R..

----------


## سمراء

Road ومعناها ( شارع / طريق )
((D ))

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*door*
*و تعني باب*
*اللي بعدي*
**r**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ready*

*جاهز*

*حرف Y*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*yard*
*و تعني الحديقة*
**D**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_defeat_

*يهزم*


*حرف T*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

time
وتعني الوقت
حرف e

----------


## القزويني

_egg_

_بيضة_

_g_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Express  تعني عــــاجـــل .S.

----------


## القزويني

section


مقطع اوقسم

n

----------


## نور الهدى

need

يحتاج 

d

----------


## القزويني

disappoitment


مخيب للامل



T

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*TALL*
*و تعني طويل*
*اللي بعدي*
**L**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*lip وتعني شفه*
*حرف p*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*lip وتعني شفه*
*حرف p*

----------


## القزويني

program


برنامج


m

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

moon

قمر

n

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*narrow*
*ضيق- يضيق*
*حرف*


*w*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*window*
*تعني نافذة*
*اللي بعدي*
**w**

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

woman
أمرأة
N

----------


## القزويني

north


شمالا


T

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*horse*
*وتعني حصان*
*حرف e*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

eraser  تعني مــسـاحة ..R

----------


## سمراء

rock ومعناها ( صخرة )
( K )

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*king*
*و تعني *ملك**
**g**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*gun*
*بندقية - مسدس*
*حرف N*

----------


## القزويني

nonuse


عدم استعمال


e

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

eyes

عيون

s

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*secret*
*وتعني سر*

*حرف T*

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
  يفكر think
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ


نسيت اكتب اى حرف 
حرف m


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*MAIN*
*و يعني *اساسي**
*اللي بعدي*
**N**

----------


## القزويني

NECESSARY


شيىء ضروري


Y

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*yesterday*
*أمس*
*حرف*
*Y*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Yet  تعني بعد ..t

----------


## عيون لاتنام

teach

يدرس - يعلم  
حرف H

----------


## broken_soul

healthy >> تعني صحي 

y

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ

الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ


you انت 
حرف h 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## القزويني

hexagon



الشكل المسدس


n

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Note  تعني ورقة ..E

----------


## broken_soul

eliminate

تعني ازالة حذف اقصاء

E

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*equal*
*مساوي - يساوي*
*حرف L*

----------


## سمراء

Larg ومعناها ( كبير الحجم )
( g )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

green
*اخضر*
*حرف n*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

nearby   وتعني بجـــــوار ..... Y

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*young*
*شاب - صغير السن*
*حرف G*

----------


## القزويني

gripe


يمسك باحكام


e

----------


## سمراء

expect ومعناها ( يترقب / ينتظر )
( t )

----------


## القزويني

tonicity


قوة صحة



y

----------


## سمراء

yawn ومعناها ( يتثائب )
( n )

----------


## القزويني

napkin

منديل


n

----------


## سمراء

nag ومعناها ( يتذمر ويلح باستمرار )
( g )

----------


## القزويني

gamesome


مرح


e

----------


## سمراء

engineer ومعناها ( مهندس )
( r )

----------


## القزويني

radiate

يشع اويشرق


e

----------


## سمراء

elect ومعناه ( ينتخب / يختار )
( t )

----------


## القزويني

tomorrow


الغد


w

----------


## سمراء

water 
ماء
( r )

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*honest*
*و تعني *صادق**
**t**

----------


## القزويني

together


معا



R

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Roof   بمعنى  رف..  F

----------


## سمراء

foe ومعناها ( عدو / خصم )
( E )

----------


## القزويني

enemy
عدو
y

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

yore

الماضي

e

----------


## سمراء

yell ومعناها ( يصرخ / يصيح )
( l )

----------


## القزويني

lachrymal


دامع


L

----------


## سمراء

liver ومعناها ( كبد )
( r )

----------


## القزويني

RENTER

المؤجر


R

----------


## سمراء

resign ومعناها ( يستقيل )
( n )

----------


## القزويني

NORTHEASTERN



شمالي شرقي

N

----------


## سمراء

needle ومعناها ابرة
( e )

----------


## بحر الشوق

*Estren rign*
*المنظقة الشرقية*

*n*

----------


## سمراء

nip ومعناها ( يقرص / يلدغ )
( P )

----------


## broken_soul

pink

وردي  

K

----------


## القزويني

kick

يرفس

k

----------


## سمراء

kill ومعناها ( يقتل / يقضي )
( l )

----------


## القزويني

lienal


طحلي منسوب الى الطحال



l

----------


## سمراء

lighter ومعناها ( قداحة )
(r )

----------


## القزويني

remembrancer


المذكر   يذكر غيره بشيء



r

----------


## سمراء

river ومعناها ( نهر )
( R )

----------


## القزويني

reefer


ثلاجة  براد


r

----------


## سمراء

resent ومعناها ( يستاء / يمتعض )
( T )

----------


## القزويني

transducer


محول الطاقة



r

----------


## سمراء

repent وعناها ( يتوب / يندم )
( T )

----------


## القزويني

transfer


ينقل   يحول



r

----------


## سمراء

rug ومعناها ( سجادة / بساط )
( g )

----------


## القزويني

radiator

المشع   او شبكة الانابيب للتدفئة

r

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*regular*
*عادي- نظامي*
*حرف R*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Reply   بمعنى رد ...Y

----------


## القزويني

yellow


اصفر

w

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*WINDOW*
*و تعني*
**نافذة**
*W*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

who
*من هو - الذي*


*حرف O*

----------


## سمراء

orderly ومعناها ( مرتب / منظم )
( y )

----------


## القزويني

YOURS


لك


S

----------


## سمراء

sly ومعناها ( محتال / ماكر )
( y )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*year*
*سنة* 
*حرف R*

----------


## القزويني

rabid

عنيف متطرف

d

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*draw*
*يسحب-يرسم*


*حرف W*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Wooden  بمعنى خشبي ..N.

----------


## القزويني

nerve


وتر عصب


e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*egg  * 
*بيضه*


*حرف G*

----------


## كبرياء

grammar 
يعني قواعد 

)*R*(

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*run*
*يركض*

*N*

----------


## كبرياء

Normal 
ومعناها طبيعي 

    (   L   )

----------


## القزويني

legendary


اسطوري خرافي


y

----------


## كبرياء

Yesterday
تستخدم للماضي 
Y

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* youth وتعني الشباب 
حرف H*

----------


## كبرياء

House
وتعني بيت 
ُE

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*encyclopedia وتعني موسوعة*
*حرف*
*A*

----------


## القزويني

alienable

قابل للتحول

E

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*energy وتعني طاقة أو قوة*
*حرف*
*Y

*

----------


## القزويني

younger

اصغر



R

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

relationship
علاقة

p

----------


## القزويني

portent


اعجوبة معجزة


t

----------


## طيبه الروح

trasform :تحول>انتقل<
m

مع تحياتي 

طيبه الروح

----------


## القزويني

multicolored


متعدد الالوان



d

----------


## بحر الشوق

*Dreem*

*حلم*

*M*

----------


## القزويني

masked

متنكر

d

----------


## بحر الشوق

*Dog*

*الله يعزكم معناها كلب*

*G*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Government  تعني حــكـــومــة ..T..

----------


## سمراء

toe ومعناها ( اصبع القدم )
( e )

----------


## القزويني

each



كل   كل امرىء


h

----------


## سمراء

hush ومعناها ( هدوء / سكون )
( h )

----------


## القزويني

hoofer



المسافر ماشيا


r

----------


## سمراء

reparation  ومعناها ( اصلاح / ترميم )
( n )

----------


## القزويني

napkin


منديل


n

----------


## سمراء

natural  ومعناها ( طبيعي / فطري )
(  l  )

----------


## القزويني

laceration

تمزيق

 تمزق


n

----------


## سمراء

need  ومعناها ( حاجة / افتقار )
( d )

----------


## القزويني

deaden
يهمد   يخفف

n

----------


## سمراء

needle  ومعناها ( ابرة )
 ( e )

----------


## القزويني

empyrean

سماوي   سام     رفيع


n

----------


## سمراء

number  ومعناها ( عدد / رقم )
 ( r )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*REPUBLIC--- ومعناها جمهوريه

الحـــرف هو --C--*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*came*

*يأتي*

*E*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*elocuation وتعني فن الخطابة* 
*حرف N

*

----------


## بحر الشوق

No

لا خفيفه ها...

O

----------


## القزويني

OLFACTION


حاسة الشم

N

----------


## بحر الشوق

Norml

عادي

L

----------


## سمراء

lazy  ومعناها ( كسول )
( y )

----------


## بحر الشوق

Young

صغير

G

----------


## القزويني

gab


يثرثر    يهذر


b

----------


## سمراء

boxer معناها ( ملاكم )
( r )

----------


## بحر الشوق

room

غرفة

M

----------


## القزويني

recapture


استرداد


e

----------


## بحر الشوق

evel

الشر

L

----------


## القزويني

liable


مسؤول قانونيا


e

----------


## بحر الشوق

Essential 

ضروري

L

----------


## القزويني

loser


الخاسر



r

----------


## بحر الشوق

Remember 

يتذكر

R

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Wrait
يكتب
T

----------


## بحر الشوق

Tea
شاي

A

----------


## سمراء

adult ومعناها ( بالغ / راشد )
( t )

----------


## القزويني

taboo

معزول

o

----------


## بحر الشوق

Oil

زيت

L

----------


## المومياءة

life
الحياة
اللي بعدي حرف الe

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Echo وتعني صدى* 

*حرف O*

----------


## طيبه الروح

Open: افتح

N

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*NEEDLE*
*و تعني* ابرة**
**E**

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*E x t e n d تمديـد
حرف d*

----------


## كبرياء

Difficult 

وتعني صعب 
 
T

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_T e m p o معناها 00 فترة او وقت_
_حرف o

_

----------


## دموع طفلة

orang
( برتقال )
G

----------


## بحر الشوق

*احم   Greet*

*جيد*

*T*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

T e n d e r مناقصة 

حرف R

----------


## كبرياء

Right    يمين أو صح
T

----------


## عيون لاتنام

tear معناها دمعة

الكلمة القادمة تبدأ بحرف r

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Rough     خــشــن ..H

----------


## عيون لاتنام

hermonica وتعني الة موسيقية 
حرف A

----------


## القزويني

allow

يخصص


w

----------


## بحر الشوق

were

اين

E

----------


## القزويني

eminence

سمو   علاء


E

----------


## كبرياء

Error 

يعني غلط 
(R)

----------


## بحر الشوق

reig

سوار

G

----------


## القزويني

gifted

موهوب


d

----------


## بحر الشوق

deer
عزيزي

R

----------


## القزويني

river


نهر


r

----------


## بحر الشوق

raod

طريق

D

----------


## كبرياء

Room
غرفه 
m

----------


## بحر الشوق

moon

قمر

N

----------


## عيون لاتنام

nephew وتعني ابن الأخ أو الأخت
حرف W

----------


## بحر الشوق

with  تعني ( مع)

H

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

headache  

مشكلة

e

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*elbow*
*و تعني *مرفق**
*w*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Wax وهي تعني الشمع 
حرف X

----------


## القزويني

X Ray

الاشعة السينية
Y

----------


## نور الهدى

you

انت 

u

ان شاء الله ما تكون مكررة

----------


## القزويني

uniform

منتضم   متسق

m

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Management وتعني ادارة 
حرف T

----------


## النور المؤمل

yellow
معناها أصفر
حرف الا بعدي 
    w

----------


## طيبه الروح

we

e

----------


## كبرياء

enemy
وتعني عدو 

Y

----------


## القزويني

yes

نعم

s

----------


## عيون لاتنام

school وتعني مدرسة 
حرف L

----------


## القزويني

lesion


اذى  ضرر


n

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

needful
ضروري أو لازم
حرف l

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*lesson*
*و تعني *درس**
*اللي بعدي*
**n**

----------


## القزويني

NONE


لا احد



E

----------


## كبرياء

Everyweek
وتعني كل اسبوع 
k

----------


## broken_soul

knife
سكين
E

----------


## عيون لاتنام

envelop وتعني يغلف
حرف P

----------


## القزويني

pocket

جيب  

t

----------


## عيون لاتنام

team وهي تعني فريق
حرف M

----------


## كبرياء

modren 
وتعني حديث 
n

----------


## القزويني

noon

الظهر

n

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Network ومعناها شبكه*
*حرف K*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*king*
*و تعني *الملك**
**g**

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

gore 
دم متخثر 
e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

elegant وتعني أنيق
والحرف القادم هو t

----------


## القزويني

tongue

لسان

e

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*EAR*
*و تعني *الأُذن**
**R**

----------


## القزويني

rotator

الدوار

r

----------


## سمراء

roam معنها ( يطوف / يجول )
( m )

----------


## القزويني

myself

ان   نفسي

f

----------


## حيــدر

*Flagyl* 
دواء للسعال الناشف  :toung:  

*حرف ال  L*

----------


## القزويني

FLAGYL
بل هو مطهر معوي 
التركيب الكيميائي
metronidazol
 :wacko: 
????????????? 
اما حرف 
L
LAND
اليابسة - بلد - منطقة 
D

----------


## حيــدر

> FLAGYL
> 
> بل هو مطهر معوي 
> التركيب الكيميائي
> metronidazol
> 
> ????????????? 
> اما حرف 
> L
> ...



يا الهي ,, هل أنت صيدلي ؟ كيف عرفت ؟ 
انا شفت الدواء عندنا في البيت قلت يلا بكتبوا .. بس كيف عرفت التركيب الكيميائي ؟؟ يا الله
ما شاء الله عليك أذهلتني يا رجل .. شكرا لك أخي واستاذي القزويني على هذه المعلومات القيمة  :bigsmile: 

*حرف ال  D*

*Di- antelvic*

*وهو دواء قوي جدا يعالج حالات الصرع والاكتئاب المزمن ( لا يوصف الا بأمر من الممرض )* 

*الله ينجينا ويعافينا يا رب* 

*يلي بعدي حرف ال C*

----------


## القزويني

CONE

المخروط 
E

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Early تعني مبكر ..y

----------


## شجن الذكريات

_young_
_و تعني *صغير*_
_*g*_

----------


## كبرياء

*Gold*
*وتعني ذهب*

*D*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

doll
و تعني *لعبة*
l

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Legend ومعناها أسطـــوره*

*والكلمه القادمه تبدأ بحرف ال "D"*

----------


## سمراء

dogma معناها ( عقيدة / مبدا )
a

----------


## شجن الذكريات

Air
هواء

----------


## حيــدر

*Recycle Bin  سلة المحذوفات*  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

*يلي بعدي يختار ال  n*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Nature ومعناها طبيــــــــعه
والكلمه القادمه تبدأ بحرف ال "R"

----------


## شجن الذكريات

repuest
و تعني *طلب*
اللي بعدي
*t*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اسفة على الغلط كان المفروض يكون الحرف E*
*غلط مطبعي*

*يلا نتابع*
*كلمة Tank وتعني دبابه أو مدرعه*

*والكلمه القادمه تبدأ بحرف ال "k"*

----------


## light moon

key  *مفتاح*
الحرف  y

----------


## عيون لاتنام

yearn= وتعني ( تاق, يتوق الى )
الحرف القادم هو ( N )

----------


## القزويني

narcotic


المخدر مادة مخدرة



c

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

conatus

جهد

s

----------


## القزويني

shenanigan

خدعة  خداع

n

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

narcissism

الأنانية

m

----------


## القزويني

mutinous


متمرد

s

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

soul

روح

l

----------


## القزويني

levanter

المشرقي
r

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

romantic

رومانسي

c

----------


## أبو منسي

care
(هــــــــــــم)او قلق

الي بعدي
e

----------


## شجن الذكريات

except
و معناها *ولو*
*t*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

terrapin وتعني سلحفاة
الحرف القادم سيكون :
N

----------


## شجن الذكريات

nitrogen
هواء النيتروجين
*n*

----------


## القزويني

nasal

الانفية

l

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

lorgnon

نظارات

n

----------


## القزويني

nobleman
النبيل

n

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

nauseous

مقرف

s

----------


## القزويني

scabby

اجرب

y

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

youth

الشباب

h

----------


## القزويني

highlight

البقعة الاشد اشراقا


t

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

tourism  سياحة

m

----------


## شجن الذكريات

mell
يمزج
اللي بعدي
*l*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

loneliness وتعني وحداني 
الكلمة القادمة تبدأ بحرف S

----------


## شجن الذكريات

secure
آمن
اللي بعدي
*e*

----------


## القزويني

exchequer

خزينة الدولة  -بيت المال

r

----------


## كبرياء

Rememper 

يتذكر

(R)

----------


## شجن الذكريات

reduce
ينقص
*e*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

encourage  يشــجع
e

----------


## شجن الذكريات

enfant
ولد
*t*

----------


## حيــدر

terrorist

ارهابي

t

----------


## عيون لاتنام

T e m p o معناها 00 فترة او وقت
 الحرف القادم OOO

----------


## حيــدر

Organisim

كائن حي

M

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Mandatory ومعناها حتمي او اجباري او 
الزامي \
 الحرف القادم حرف ال Y

----------


## القزويني

yellowy

مصفر ضارب الى الصفرة

y

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

yokefellow

قرين

w

----------


## القزويني

wife
قرينة
e

----------


## شجن الذكريات

erode
يتأكل
*e*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

embarresment  احراج
t

----------


## أبو منسي

_take_

_يأخذ_
_
(e)_

----------


## شجن الذكريات

exactly
تماما
*y*

----------


## حيــدر

*بدي غش*

*ya 3li madad* 

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

d

----------


## شجن الذكريات

decision
قرار
*n*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

nanny  مربية

y

----------


## القزويني

yard


يارد وحدة لقياس الطول  وتساوي 3 اقدام
وتاتي بمعنى ساحة

d

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

dentist طبيب اسنان
t

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Togather وتعني يجمع
to gether  تعني مع بعض


حرف R

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

remampar   وتعني داكرة

----------


## المواليه

كلمتي 
يركب ride 
الحرف الي بعدي E

----------


## شجن الذكريات

elevator
مصعد
*r*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ٌReprimand انذار
حرف D

----------


## شجن الذكريات

door
باب
*r*

----------


## حيــدر

Restriction   محظور

----------


## القزويني

noise
ضجة
*e*

----------


## حيــدر

elephant

فيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

throw
وتعني يرمي
الحرف 
القادم 
هـو
w

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صباحكم / مساؤكم جنائن عطرة


اطبعًا  فكرة  المسابقة   } English


 الهدف من المسابقة  الترجمه و الفائدة :)
كلنا نحب تعلم المزيد من المصطلحات الأنجليزية


الفكرة .. 

كتابة  كلمه انجليزيه لمعرفة  ترجمتها 


واللي ياتي  يجيب كلمه انجليزيه ويكون أول حرف منها ، 
كيف ما آخر حرف من الكلمه الإنجليزيه اللي سبقة انا انتهت بيها 

* يعني انا مثلا ً أقول :Sugar 
اللي بعدي  يقول ترجمتها  ..  سكر 
وايضاً عليه ان يقول كلمة بنفس الحرف اللي انتهى}  R
 Rose 


مع جزيل الشكر

تمنياتي لكم المتعة و الفائده في الوقت ذاته 


اتمنى  الكل يشارك ولو بكلمة بسيييطة 

  sweetmagic   : )

----------


## Sweet Magic

*/* 

*/ * 

*The Queen*


*/* 

*/*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا صباااح الورد للغلا سويت..*
*شو هالافكااار الحلووة من الصبااح..*
*يلا جيت اني وعجبتني كتير هالمساابقه..*

*الاجـــــــــابه/*
*الملكة..*
*كلمتي هي/*
*nurse..*

*تحيااااتي..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *يا صباااح الورد للغلا سويت..*
> *صباح  الياسمين* 
> * هلا والله  غناتي* 
> 
> 
> 
> *شو هالافكااار الحلووة من الصبااح..*
> *مو احلا من تواجدك* 
> *يلا جيت اني وعجبتني كتير هالمساابقه..*
> ...



/ 

/ 

الكلمة }   Engineering 

/
/

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سويت  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الله سويت على فكرة هالمسابقة روعه وجووونان* 

*ومفيدة ومسلية تسلملي ايديكي سويت*

*طيب اكيد انا حابه اشارك وكلمتك* 

*engineering* 

*هندسة* 


*وكلمتي* 

*autopsy*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فكرة حلوة سويتي 

autopsy = تشريح الجثة 

وكلمتي 


yet

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رغم ذلك*
*أو مع ذلك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*target*

----------


## Sweet Magic

انون  


تسلم لي  يا قمر  نور الموضوع 


نوارة  


هلا والله  غاليتي  الحلو تواجدك  ومشاركتك 


عيون لا تنام  

شكراً  عزيزتي  تواجد  اسعد به

  لا عدم من الجميع 








> *target*هدف

----------


## Sweet Magic

/
/ 

Tea

/ 
/

----------


## ام الشيخ

> /
> / 
> 
> Tea
> 
> / 
> /



شاي
كلمتي هي/ office

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كلمتي هي/ office



*معناها المكتب ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي /*
*egg*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *كلمتي /*
> *بيض * 
> *egg*



 

الكلمة  ...

/ 
/


genius

/
/

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معناها العبقري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي sport*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *كلمتي هي sport*
> 
> 
> رياضة



 


/
/ 
Teacher 
/
/

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مدرس


red

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احمر

clean

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نظيف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كلمتي* 
*network*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *كلمتي* 
> 
> 
> *network*



 
*الشبكة..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي /*
*king*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ملك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كلمتي هي
green

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أخـضر..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي /*
*new*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

جديد 

\

watch

----------


## 7mammah

> watch



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ساعة  ، يشاهد  ، مشاهدة*


*Contaminate*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *Contaminate*



 
ملوث ..

energy

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معناها الطاقة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

yolk

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> yolk



 
* المح.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي/*
*key*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *كلمتي/*
> 
> 
> *key*
> 
> *مفتاح*



 

/

/  


Yes 

/ 

/

----------


## الأمل الوردي

نعم



star

----------


## LUCKY

نجم او نجمه 
كلمتي  
rest

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معناها الاستراحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كلمتي هي*
*Table-cloth*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شرشف الطاولة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي هي/*
hell

----------


## Sweet Magic

*كلمتي هي/*


hell
الجحيم

----------


## Sweet Magic

/

linguistics

/

----------


## شوق المحبة

> /
> 
> linguistics
> 
> /



مـ ع ـناها : عِلم اللـ غ ـه ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

My Word : TREASON

----------


## Sweet Magic

> My Word : TREASON



 الخيانة

----------


## Sweet Magic

/

/


Next

/

/

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* قادم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*

*Tardiness*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*التأخر..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي هي/*
*soft*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *كلمتي هي/*
> 
> 
> *soft*



 

 نــــــــــاعم

----------


## Sweet Magic

/
/

Topaz
/
/

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الزبرجد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*

*Zoo*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حديقة الحيوانات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي هي /*
orange

----------


## Sweet Magic

*تسلمو حبيباتي على * 
*التواصل الر ائع * 
*ما انحرم منكم يا رب* 
*دمتم بود * 









> *كلمتي هي /*
> orange 
> 
> *البرتقال*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*/*
*/* 


*enthusiastic* 

*/*
*/*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> */*
> 
> */*  
> 
> *enthusiastic*  
> */*
> 
> */*



*معناها* 
*..متحمس..*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي /*
*coffee*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قهوة*



*وكلمتي هي* 
* Edit*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وأنا ح أبدأ بآخر حروف كلمة عيوني * 

*Torture*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*معناها* 
* التعذيب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*

*Emaciation*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حلوه هادي الكلمه اضفتها لقاموسي*

*معناها نحول أو هزال* 


*sanguine*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معناها
متورّد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي*
* Entrepreneur*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*يوووه لقيتها أخيرا ً*

*معناها* 

*المقاول*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*Congruous*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *يوووه لقيتها أخيرا ً* 
> *معناها*  
> 
> *المقاول*



 
* أنا عندي أن معناها رجل الأعمال ترجمتها في الوافي وفي أحد مواقع الانترنت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Congruous : معناها مطابق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كلمتي هي 
 *Sunburned*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*معناها حرقة الشمس..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمتي هي/*
*door*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *كلمتي هي/*
> 
> 
> *door*



 الباب

----------


## صفآء الروح

raceme

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عزيزتي نهضة إحساس بحثت عن هذه الكلمة ولم اجد لها معنى سوى إنها تدخل ضمن كلمة العناق Embracement* 

*ننتظر منك الجواب*


*ووجدت لها معنى في ترجمة قوقل فأجاب ( عذق ) ؟*

----------


## شوق المحبة

> raceme



أع ـتقد مـ ع ـناها >> ع ـنقود .. مثل ع ـنقود من الـ ع ـنب ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

كلمتي >>


scrutiny ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*scrutiny = معناها الفحص*
*أهلين حبيبتي المفروض تبدأي بكلمة حرفها E حسب اخر حرف في الكلمة السابقة raceme*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*  كلمتي هي :*


* Edits*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Edits معناها يحرر

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
swear



ومعناها يقسم او يحلف



____________تحياتي

----------


## دموع الماضي

rooftop

*معناها : السقف*

----------


## القزويني

promise
وعد او عهد او تعد

---------------تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

extension

تمديد

----------


## القزويني

nonsensical
عمل او سلوك احمق



__________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Latin

اللاتينية

----------


## القزويني

norseman

الاسكندنافي القديم


___تحياتي

----------


## موالية حيدر

yellow
يعني {أصفر }


   (w)

----------


## موالية حيدر

yellow
{أصفر }
(w)

----------


## آنسة دراقة

white

(أبيض)

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*establishment*

*معناتها المؤسسة*

*T*

----------


## آنسة دراقة

(teA)



شاااااي

----------


## القزويني

apropos
ملائم مناسب


_______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

sofa == كنبه  

اللي بعدي 
حرف
a

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Area
قطعة ...
الا بعدي ..A..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

apnea = انقطاع النفس 

اللي بعدي 
حرف a

----------


## القزويني

antianxiety

المعنى
مضاد للحصار او القلق

البعدي 
y 

________تحياتي

----------


## مضراوي

yellow بمعنى اصفر
اللي بعدي
z

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اهلا بك معنا اخي الكريم مضراوي اخر حرف من كلمة yellow هو حرف w وليس حرف z 


كلمتي هي 
White = أبيض
اللي بعدي حرف e

----------


## القزويني

earthstar

*المعنى نجم الارض  = فطر نجمي الشكل*


*البعدي*
*r*

________ تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

room 
معناتها غرفة ...
mللي بعد

----------


## القزويني

*muckrake*


*المعنى*
*يبحث عن فضائح ذوي الشان وينشرها   ..يشهر*

*البعدي*
*e*

________تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

express
معناتها سريييييييييييع جدا 
 s للي بعدي

----------


## القزويني

*scrupulous*

*المعنى* 
*كثير الشكوك والوسواس =مدقق*
*البعدي*
*s*


_____________تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

sort
معناتها ينوع _ يصنف 
t للي بعدي

----------


## القزويني

transfigure

المعنى 
يغير المظهر

البعدي 
r
_________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Rock = صخرة* 
*اللي بعدي حرف 


K*

----------


## القزويني

*kickback*
*المعنى -*
*رد فعل عنيف -استرداد*

*البعدي*
*k*

*_____تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كفتة Kofta 

اللي بعدي حرف
A

----------


## القزويني

appetizer

المشهي طعام او شراب يتناول قبل الطعام لاثارة الشهية

R


_________تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*توني بشارك مدري عن النظام* 
*أنتو تبون كلمات تخص الأكل يعني لازم او أي كلمة تبدأ بحرف R* 
*إذا أي كلمة ، فكلمتي هي* 
*Republic* 
*بمعنه جمهورية* 
*يعطيش الله الف عافيه حبيبتي عيون*

----------


## القزويني

chasteness


المعنى
طهارة عفةالخ
البعدي
s


_____________تحياتي

----------


## ام الشيخ

Sea_water

بمعنى مياه البحر

اللي بعدي

R

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *توني بشارك مدري عن النظام* 
> *أنتو تبون كلمات تخص الأكل يعني لازم او أي كلمة تبدأ بحرف r*
> 
>  لاحبوبه اي كلمة هو صادف أن هذي الصفحة فيها كلمات عن الطعام   
> *إذا أي كلمة ، فكلمتي هي* 
> *republic* 
> *بمعنه جمهورية* 
> ...



 
الله يعافيش حبوبه ويقويش على الطاعة والعبادة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> Sea_water
> 
> بمعنى مياه البحر 
> اللي بعدي 
> 
> R



 
Rice 
أرز


اللي بعدي حرف

E

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*طيب مدام أي  كلمة نحطها* 

*أجل قررت أحشركم بحرف الـ  Y*

*هادي لعبة مفضله عندي أيام المتوسطه وأستمرت معي للثانويه* 

*أحشرهم بحرف صعب*

*حرفكم هو الــ E*

*My Word is*

*Emergency*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Yelp = عوى

اللي بعدي حرف
p

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*Pay*


*y*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

yell

قال بصوت عال

@@@

nounصيحةصرخةهتافverbصرخهتفهدرقال بصوت عالشكااحتج
اللي بعدي حرف L

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*Lay*

*من ضمن معانيها يضع مثلا تضع الدجابه البيضه*

*The Chicken laid an egg*

*حرفكم*

*Y*

----------


## القزويني

yellowish

المعنى مصفر ضارب الى الصفرة

البعدي

H

________تحياتي

----------


## ام الشيخ

Healthy

بمعنى صحي

حرف Y

----------


## القزويني

yearly 

المعنى 
سنوي سنويا
البعدي
y
_______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

yard (باللهجة الأمريكية )

حديقة

اللي بعدي حرفd

----------


## القزويني

dandified

المعنى 
يكسوه باناقة مفرطة
البعدي 
d

_________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

منغير الحرف يمكن صعب

disarmament
المعنى 
نزع السلاح
-تخفيض او تحديد التسلح

البعدي 
T


______تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

thursday
معناتها خميـــــــــس إلهو بكره  
y

----------


## القزويني

yeasty
المعنى خميري منسوب الى الخميرة

البعدي 
y


_________تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

yellow
معناتها لون أصفر 
آخر حرف 
w

----------


## القزويني

wily

المعنى
ماكر-مراوغ- مخادع

البعدي
y


___________تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مساء الخير حبيبتي عيون*

*تصدقي جاني تقييم في هذا الموضوع من دقائق بس*

*تقييم من شخص ما كتب اسمه طبعا ً*

*بس كاتب لي في التقييم " مشاركه لاتليق بمشرف "  ! ! !*

*عجبي ! التقييم على مشاركتي وهي مشاركة رقم  543* 

*بالله عليك عيون ارجعي لمشاركتي وأعطيني رأيك في مشاركتي*

*أنا كنت فاتحه الصفحه ولقيت أنو الكلمات قدامي كلها لأكلات أو خاصه بالأكل*

*فأستفسرت مجرد إستفسار من باب الأدب*

*وأنتي رديتي علي بشكل عادي*

*مدري ايش قصد هذا الشخص اللي ماكتب اسمه مع التقييم*

*حبيت أخبرك عيونها امكن تبتسمي* 

*واتمنى من هذا الشخص لو ارشدني لخطأي عشان أستفيد منه*

*أو ربما فهم الأمر بشكل غريب على نحو خاطيء ! !*

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أخر حرف كان* 
*Y* 
*كلمتي* 
*Yamen*
*إسم لشخص يـامن* 
*آآخر حرف* 
*N*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

nead 
يحتاج
الا بعدي D

----------


## القزويني

discrepant

المعنى
متعارض-متناقض-متضارب

البعدي
t


_________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *مساء الخير حبيبتي عيون* 
> *تصدقي جاني تقييم في هذا الموضوع من دقائق بس* 
> *تقييم من شخص ما كتب اسمه طبعا ً* 
> *بس كاتب لي في التقييم " مشاركه لاتليق بمشرف " ! ! !* 
> *عجبي ! التقييم على مشاركتي وهي مشاركة رقم 543*  
> ...



أهلا عزيزتي انين أنا لا أرى إن مشاركتك بها شيء لأني أعرف جدك من مزحك وربما هذا الشخص لم يأخذ مشاركتك على محمل الجد
على العموم حبيبتي أنا اعرف من كتب هذا التقييم نتيجة معرفتي بأساليب رد كل عضو سواء كان تعقيبا أو تقييما  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لنكمل المساجلة 
tears دموع

اللي بعدي حرف S

----------


## القزويني

schizoid


المعنى 
فصامي-المفصوم-المصاب بالفصام او الشيزوفرينيا

البعدي
d

__________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

depresstion
اكتئاب
اللي بعدي حرف

N

----------


## القزويني

nonstandar

المعنى
غير قياسي -غير عياري

البعدي 
d

____________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

drop


قطرة

اللي بعدي  حرف p

----------


## القزويني

permanence

المعنى
دوام -استمرار- بقاء

البعدي

e

_____________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

even

حتى


اللي بعدي حرف N

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Nureses 
ممرضات 
الا بعدي 
s

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

sbong  وتعني اسفنجه
طيييب g

----------


## القزويني

glossy

المعنى 
صقيل لامع-مموه،حسن الظاهر
البعدى

y


___________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*young*
*شاب*

*اللي بعدي حرف g*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


G  letter

My word is


Gray

رمادي ُ ُ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*yogurt*

*لبن رائب*

*اللي بعدي* 

*حرف T*

----------


## fofe

trap

شرك او فخ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*police office*

*مخفر ( مكتب شرطه )* 

*اللي بعدي حرف e*

----------


## مضراوي

exelante 
ممتاز 
اللي بعدي حرف 
e

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*everything

كل شيء* 

*اللي بعدي حرف g*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
gold
بمعنى ذهب ..
إلي بعدي بحرف
d 
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*deliver* *اِسْتَنْقَذَ** - انقذ*


*اللي بعدي حرف*

*R*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
read
وهي تعني يقرأ ..
والي بعدي 
d 
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*dream*

*حلم*


*اللي بعدي حرف m*

----------


## مضراوي

money
نقود
اللي بعدي حرف (Y)

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

*yEllOw  أصفر* 
*اللي بعدي << w*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*way  الطريقه*

*الي بعدي G*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اللي بعدك عزيزتي بحر العجائب حرف  y لأنها مساجلة بالحرف الاخير للمشاركة اللي قبلك :)*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

اآش عندي ويه حرف y
خخخخخ  :nosweat: 
امممم  yes ..{ نعم  :icon30:   إيي << بلغتناا كااك  :bleh: 
اللي بعدي s

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> اآش عندي ويه حرف y
> 
> خخخخخ 
> امممم yes ..{ نعم  إيي << بلغتناا كااك 
> 
> اللي بعدي s



 
*أممممممم حرف S*

*sonny*
*شابّ** ,* *صَبِيّ** ,* *طِفْل** ,* *غُلَام** ,* *مَوْلُود** ,* *وَلَد** ,* *وُلْد** ,* *وَلِيد*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*your  ملكك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*reciting*

*إِلْقاء*

*اللي بعدي حرف g*

----------


## fofe

girl

بنت  :noworry:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*lading*

*شَحَنَ*


*حُمُولَة** ,* *شَحْنَة** ,* *شِحْنَة** ,* *وَسْق*


*اللي بعدي حرف g*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*grouped _____> إزدهر
**
**اللي بعدي حرف d*

----------


## مهتاب

daffodil   نرجس اصفر او النرجس البري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*lists __> قوائم*

*اللي بعدي حرف S*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

sea=بحر
<<<شوف البساطة =)
الا بعدي A

----------


## عطور

Arc وتعني ((قوس))
اللي بعدي C

----------


## ام ازهراء1000

car>>>>>>>>>سيارة
اخر شي r

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*religion _______> دين*

*اللي بعدي حرف n*

----------


## همسة ألم

*natural وتعني طبيعي*
*للي بعدي L ؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Larynx =حنجرة*
*اللي بعدي حرف x*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*x-axis يعني المحور الأفقي*
*الي بعد حرف s*

----------


## ام ازهراء1000

sack>>>>كيس
والي بعدي  k

----------


## همسة ألم

key = مفتاح 
للي بعدي حرف 
y

----------


## مهتاب

yamبطاطا
اخر شي m

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*mariners _____> الملاحون*

*اللي بعدي حرف S*

----------


## همس الصمت

Sister
يعني أخت ..
الي بعدي حرف
الـ r
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*referred _________> مشار إليه*
*اللي بعدي حرف d*

----------


## مهتاب

dagger           خنجر صغير
حرفr

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*recommended*
*= موصى به* 

*اللي بعدي حرف d*

----------


## مهتاب

dual
مزدوج اوثنائي
حرف l

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Living______> معيشة* 
*اللي بعدي حرف* 
*g*

----------


## همسة ألم

good = الكل يعرف معانها  
جيد ... 
للي بعدي حرف 
d

----------


## ليلاس

door 

أكيد تعرفوا معناها ما يحتاج = باب

اللي بعدي 

w

----------


## مهتاب

waded        مجتاز
اللي بعديd

----------


## عيون لاتنام

delicious ________> لذيذ
اللي بعدي حرف
d

----------


## ابو طارق

*deep*

*وتعني  ((عميق ))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*past = ماضي*

*اللي بعدي حرف T*

----------


## ابو طارق

*Transfer*

*نقل*
*الي  بعدي* 

*g*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قصدك والدي حرف R هو الحرف الاخير من الكلمة السابقة التي قمت بوضعها*
*كلمتي هي :*
*            رتبة  = rank*

*اللي بعدي حرف* *K*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

yard
ساحة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* defeated = مهزوم**اللي بعدي حرف* *D*

----------


## fatemah

dock= قفص آلتهآإم
آللي بعدي r

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلين فاطمة الحرف الاخير من الكلمة اللي كتبتيها حرف k وليس r*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمتي هي known = معروف*

*اللي بعدي حرف n*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*north 

شمال

 H  الي بعدي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

himself = نفسه

اللي بعدي حرف f

----------


## كبرياء

*Famouse*

*مشهور ..}*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*Excavation = التنقيب*

*اللي بعدي حرف N*

----------


## عنيده

Nice  >> لطيف ..



اللي بعدي M

----------


## ليلاس

Mouse > فأر ..

----------

